# anyone stingray hunt?



## honkin-birds25 (May 6, 2009)

i went last year and it was the **** its hard but fun wondering if anyone else does it


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

Does this count? Took this while freediving. (should be available for viewing soon if not now, I just uploaded it)


----------



## Predator Hunters Unlimted (Aug 30, 2009)

I've been trying to put a trip together for 2 years to try it. I hear it is awesome! I live in VA and they say the Chesapeake Bay is one of the best spots out there. The sad part is, I am only 2 hours from there, and just haven't made it. The year isn't over yet though.


----------



## archryhunt (Sep 4, 2009)

I haven't tried it, but I'm really eager to try this in the near future. Many have said that hunting with stringrays is really fun, that's why I'm really interested into it.I'll just find a perfect time, and great equipments on doing this.


----------

